# Talk about Nov-Dec contest here



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you Zof


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for auto-entering me :-D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hey man i forget a lot of stuff but i gave you my word


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just wanted to post a short note here to let you guys know that I'm sorry that I haven't updated my DIY LED lights post yet. I have been supper busy at work this month and haven't had time to do the wright up. I am 95% done with the project. I have hit one snag (well more than one) but I know the solution just haven't had time to get back to it. I hope to get my wright up done soon and get the Pict's up also. between work and Boy Scouts ( I'm a Leader) I dont have alot of spare time


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Im excited for your project ram50. Im terrible at conceptualizing light systems, im hoping to learn a lot from your project. Custom tanks need custom hoods and custom hoods need custom lights >.<.

@bear, are there going to be 6 of these project contests a year? i just remembered, unless im remembering wrong, that these were going to be quarterly, which would be 3 months per contest cycle?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no we decided to go with 2 months partly due to folks forgetting and partly to keep it alive... if some one can not finish in 2 months they can get entered in the next to keep them alive so to say LOL


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

we need more entries for the DIY contest folks.. please go here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-contest-nov-dec-54662/


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I got mine done. ( oh lord, the other stuff I want to do). too bad I did photo the repair on the 65 gal tank I could have used it on another DIY thread. Dang it!! :lol:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL all in time.... i am sure you can come up with a simple Modification to enter..... it does not need to be complex just written so any one can attempt it....


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm thinking we should put a minimum number of entries for the contest, as this ones shaping up rather slowly probably due to the Holiday season, I know I for one haven't though of any ideas lately due to the pressing concern of buying people presents they are going to hate 

Edit, I did do a DIY about a week ago but it was so simple and stupid I didn't feel like posting about it, for those curious it was just a wooden structure to hold a upside down two litter bottle out of a single 5-6' peice of wood. Meant for brine shrimp but been too cold to actually hatch them.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

yea holiday season is not good for DIY projects, its been like forever and i havent gotten much farther than when i left off at the end of the last project except for some sanding and planning. Good chance i wont finish before this deadline either, having to visit relatives, shop for presents and work is killer this month.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i hear ya .. i was just hopeful that even a few of the simple DIY made it nothing complex you know like DIY breeder net for $3 or how to mod your powerhead for free and get 5x the flow


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Can some one enter two (2) projects or is it just one (1) per contest?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would say 1 that way you have a chance at the next one also LOL.... and one project may not get the credit it deserves ..... i love all of this contest's entries and would really like to have you get the proper attention


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

sigh, you want to submit 2 and i still havent finished my 1 project...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Sin - but you have to admit your project has been a complex learning experience... and a good project non-the less for it.. i can not speak for other members but i have certainly learned a great deal from your project.. and thank you for that by the way..


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I would be almost done if not for the 1mm protrusion that i cant figure out how to sand down. Its literally exactly 1mm thicker on one side so the second tank wont sit flush against the main tank. but when i sand i either sand it down too much or both sides get sanded evenly or the middle sticks out... and then it wont fit flush anyway...

I'm glad my diy project is helpful, thats why i love writing and reading other people's worklogs. I have learned so much from everyone else's ideas and projects. I now have like 3 or 4 custom tank designs in my head that i want to make but this one... is still incomplete and i have resolved myself to finishing this before making more tanks. I have a love/hate relationship with my DIY projects. :frustrated: but :-D


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah Sin. Mine have not been anywhere as time consuming or complex as yours!! I have also learned a great deal from yours. Keep your chin held high. Rome was not built in a day my friend!!!!


----------

